# Auf Plattfisch in Norwegen



## hsobolewski (8. März 2002)

Hallo.
Ich fahre zwar schon Jahrzehnte nach Norwegen, aber auf Plattfische ging ich eigentlich noch nie richtig. Auser halt vieleich ein paarmal vom Steg beim Filitieren. Nun meine Frage welche Vorschläge habts ihr zu diesem Thema. Welchen Köder? Welche Stellen bevorzugt ihr? Welche Motagen?


----------



## havkat (8. März 2002)

Moin hsobolewski!
Am liebsten vom Boot aus, Rute in der Hand und auf Tuchfühlung mit der Montage. Schmale, fingerlange Herings oder Makrelenstreifen mit Locklöffel o.ä. Laufblei mit kleinem Running Boom. Überm Blei ein Futterkorb (gelochte Filmdose) mit "Matsch" aus o.g. Fischen gefüllt. Auf der Seekarte das Gebiet nach Sandflächen in 5-15m absuchen.....fertig. Ist echt entspannendes Fischen und die Schollen haben z.T. echte Klodeckelgröße.
Die größten hatte ich allerdings immer als Beifang beim Seewolffischen mit Naturköder. Das Schöne ist, daß die Flachen auch bei Stillwasser beissen, vorrausgesetzt das Boot driftet schön langsam über die Bank.


----------



## Pete (8. März 2002)

Geeignete Plattfischstellen findest du fast überall, egal in welcher Region du dich aufhälst.
Meist sind es nur kleine Plätze, die du erst mal ausfindig machen musst.
Die Tiefenangaben deiner Seekartenausschnitte helfen zwar dabei, aber die direkte Besichtigung per Echolot ziehe ich vor.
Weich und sandig soll der Untergrund sein, oftmals ist der Grund aufgrund des klaren Wassers noch auf 4-6 Metern Tiefe sichtbar. Dort halten sich fast immer Platte verschiedenster Coleur auf...Also an Stellen, die man ansonsten überhaupt nicht so wahrnimmt...Auch an Bootsanlegern und kleinen Hafeneinfahrten sind oft Platte zu finden, so dass du auch abends so ganz nebenbei sozusagen "von der Terasse" aus angeln kannst...
Als Köder verwende ich gern Wattwürmer, die sich jedoch nicht überall gleichgut finden und buddeln lassen.
Mit Fischfetzen hatte ich weitaus weniger Bisse, das hängt
aber auch immer vom Standort des Beangelns ab...
Du solltest aber immer in unmittelbarer Rutennähe sein...auch andere Flossenträger haben mitunter reges Interesse an deinen Watties....und ein Pollack oder Schelli von 4-5 Pfund kann schon mächtig Alarm machen...


----------



## chippog (12. März 2002)

platte in norwegen heisst am einfachsten, wie pete schon schreibt, vom steg aus. mit leichterem geschirr in nicht zu tiefem wasser wirst du aber auch deine freude haben. der fang besteht in der regel aus klieschen(sandflyndre). aber auch schollen(rødspette) sind nicht so selten. auch flundern(skrubbe) lassen sich fangen. mit etwas glück gehen aber auch schon mal kleine heilbutte(kveite), gar steinbutte(piggvar) oder glattbutte(slettvar) an den haken. auch rotzungen(lomre), seezungen(tunge) und hundszungen(smørflyndre), letztere allerdings in mindestens fünfzig meter tiefe, so wie doggerscharben(gapeflyndre) und flügelbutte(glassvar), auch tiefer, kommen vor. für die noch tiefer fischenden fantasten kann sogar auch ein scharzer heilbutt(blåkveite) beissen. für die meisten arten sollte ein zweier haken an 0,45 schnur in der regel ausreichen. rotzungen hingegen befischst du besser mit achtern bis zwölfern an nullfünfundzwanziger, falls dir ein einheimischer einen hotspott verrät. überhaupt ist es nicht dumm die einheimischen nach plattfischstellen zu fragen. oftmals sind sie an den platten nicht so interessiert, wissen aber, wo es welche zu fangen gibt. auch wenn die platten nicht so gut beissen, nimmst du einfach etwas feiners geschirr. zwei montagen sind am häufigsten: der oben beschriebene runing-boom und als zweites ein für die verhältnisse passender pilker, gerne silbern glänzend mit einem haken oberhalb und einem als nachläufer. welche montage besser ist, ist oftmals geschmackssache, hängt aber auch zum beispiel von den strömungsverhältnissen ab. als köder sind natürlich wattwürmer und seeringelwürmer erste wahl. aber auch muschelfleisch von frischen miesmuscheln, am besten eingenetzt, und krabben(reker), die du ja vor ort leicht gekocht kaufen kannst, sind prima. vom fisch ist vor allem das bauchfleisch geeignet, am besten natürlich vom hering und von der makrele aber auch von den meisten andern fischen gibt das prima köder. meine drei grössten klieschen habe ich zum beispiel auf einen schmalen streifen seewolf(kattfisch)bauchfleisch gefangen. die haut hatte ich allerdings vorher abgemacht, zumal das fleisch an sich schon recht zäh ist. zum schluss noch folgendes: dort wo viele fischabfälle ins wasser geschmissen werden, finden sich oftmals plattfische.


----------

